# Magic @ 20 months



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thnx for the compliments!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

good looking girl you got


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, stunning!


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thnx peeps.... Not yet in the right shape i want her in, but i just started training last 2 weeks... Got till August for the Dutch confermation show...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

nice! Hope she does well for you, she is beautiful! Love how she blends in with your dirt or clay, or whatever it is, all you see is collar, lol.


----------



## cclement18 (May 21, 2012)

She looks good.


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

thnx everybody... does me good to hear people like my little girl!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

beautiful girl!pink looks good on her too


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

shes beautiful...and in pretty good shape as is... wow cant wait to see what u call in shape lol


----------



## maxbullystyle (May 17, 2012)

she is really nice !


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty girl ! great job on conditioning she looks very good!


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

rodrigo said:


> shes beautiful...and in pretty good shape as is... wow cant wait to see what u call in shape lol


LOL!! This is some on the heavy site... That's just because she had a torn muscle in her shoulder... I couldn't do nothing with here for 4 months... Now i'm picking her up 5 days a week. She all ready slimmed down but gain some muscle weight. I got till August 18th for the show so i got a lot of work to do 

I gonna try to make some pictures today of her for the people who like to follow it i will make some picture updates till the show.

Everbody thnx for the compliments it feels good that other dog lovers like the looking of my dog...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love love love!!! Be sure to post some pics of her after the show!


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Did some springpole....


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful looking girl, can't wait to see her when she is in show condition!!!!!


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

jerseypeach said:


> Beautiful looking girl, can't wait to see her when she is in show condition!!!!!


I hope i get her in good condition but she is now "fake pregnant".. (don't know how you call it in english) i got a few weeks left so i hope she turned out to be ok in time


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

After 3 months of hard working i finally had the show today. It was a very hot day here in Holland, it was close to 30 degrees Celsius. My category had 10-12 dogs. all female above 18 months. I did very wel and got the 2nd place. Sadly not first but i was very happy and proud of my dog after here injury and fake pregnancy ze was pretty good in shape.

Here are some pictures of here today as promised


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Congratulations on your placing, 2nd is still pretty good! And your girl is looking great.


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jaws101 said:


> Congratulations on your placing, 2nd is still pretty good! And your girl is looking great.


Thanks Jaws101 for me she is already a BIS champion


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Magic_2010 said:


> Thanks Jaws101 for me she is already a BIS champion


You're welcome and that should be all that matters. That she is your champion.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool pictures, she looks great.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

gorgeous dog


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thnx peeps!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Stunning girl. Congrats on the 2nd place!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking good  congrats!


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

and another picture.... Thnx for the compliments!


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Been awhile that i went here so a little update of my girl. She is now 31 months...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

She is stunning! Nothing better to look at than an in shape dog!


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thnx!! She is in normal condition now. Gonna pick her up in a few weeks to bring her in show condition again. In july we have the next show coming up so got enough to do. Competition is high here in Holland with a lot of well conditioned dogs so we gonna step up a notch...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh she looks amazing in these pictures! Perfect conditioning! Love every picture! Nice work


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh she looks amazing in these pictures! Perfect conditioning! Love every picture! Nice work


Thnx COACH!! Still happy with her..


----------

